# pavilon dv5000 e boot da usb

## BlackBelt

come da subject, qualcuno saprebbe dirmi se il notebook hp pavilion dv5000 supporta il boot da usb? Vorrei installare linux su pendrive ma non ho modo di provarlo su quel notebook se non tra 10 giorni. Qualcuno con esperienze in merito? 

Grazie

----------

## djinnZ

Sul notebook in questione no ma se il problema è non configurare il dual boot fai prima ad usare l'ntloader, che il boot da usb sia supportato o meno.

Edit: ho scritto male, era "non saprei dirti, mi pare di ricordare che è molto difficile" non "no". Scusami ma non me ne accorto delle parole omesse, ti prego di perdonarmi.

----------

## BlackBelt

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Sul notebook in questione no ma se il problema è non configurare il dual boot fai prima ad usare l'ntloader, che il boot da usb sia supportato o meno.

 

grazie mille.

----------

## djinnZ

Se cerchi nel forum di discussioni ho postato qualche link a proposito di un boot universale che nel tuo caso dovrebbe andare.

----------

